# Logitech Z-5500 Won't Turn On



## Wingo101 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Logitech Z-5500 Power Issue*

Hi

I bought myself the Logitech Z-5500 Digital speakers 1 week ago.

Everytime I switch them on, they don't get any power (ie. the red light on the control pod does not go on), that is until I turn them off & on again.

It can't be the fuse, because then they wouldn't turn on at all.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know, but I hope nothing is wrong. I have the same speakers & I love them...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 17, 2008)

It will be the fuse. Its just a spike in power that melts the wire. Dont unplug it at night, just flip it off at the switch. Also, dont turn it on with the volume set high, it causes speakers to blow, mainly subwoofers.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 17, 2008)

Good to know.


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 17, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> It will be the fuse. Its just a spike in power that melts the wire. Dont unplug it at night, just flip it off at the switch. Also, dont turn it on with the volume set high, it causes speakers to blow, mainly subwoofers.




Do you mean the switch behind the subwoofer?

My PC is connected to a UPS, witch is connected to a surge protector plug. My speaker set is also connected to the same surge protector plug.

At night I turn off the UPS & plug out the surge protecting plug from the wall.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, I'll trade you my 2.1 speakers for yours?


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 17, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Hey, I'll trade you my 2.1 speakers for yours?



LOL, what speakers do you have?


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 17, 2008)

Is there any particular reason why you unplug your speakers at night. When I had my Z5500s occasionally when I would unplug power for whatever reason the subwoofer would make a very loud bang sound. Perhaps this happened to you as well and maybe popped the fuse. Also try switching them off from the subwoofer first and then unplug them because the residual charge left in the amplifier may have enough current to blow the fuse. You could also be overloading the outlet in your house with a computer and speakers plugged in. Try the speakers in another outlet to make sure that that is not the problem. 

Hopefully something I said helps.


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 17, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Is there any particular reason why you unplug your speakers at night. When I had my Z5500s occasionally when I would unplug power for whatever reason the subwoofer would make a very loud bang sound. Perhaps this happened to you as well and maybe popped the fuse. Also try switching them off from the subwoofer first and then unplug them because the residual charge left in the amplifier may have enough current to blow the fuse. You could also be overloading the outlet in your house with a computer and speakers plugged in. Try the speakers in another outlet to make sure that that is not the problem.
> 
> Hopefully something I said helps.




I always plug out everything at night, scared of a short circuit. I think my power outlet is fine.

Should I switch off the control panel first & then turn off the subwoofer switch?


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes I would turn it off at the control pod or remote and then switch it off and then unplug it. 

I just wanted to ask what is the point of having a UPS and surge protector if you unplug it anyway. I have all of my hardware plugged into 2 separate surge protectors, one for my computer TV and DVD player and the other for my receiver and subwoofer. So far I have had it all plugged in for over a year and haven't had a single issue, if you can get the speakers going again I suggest that you leave your system plugged in instead of unplugging it all the time as that may be part of the reason you are having problems. If you are still concerned with doing this you could also just switch off the UPS which effectively cuts all the power going to your hardware. I do that when I leave my place for more than a week.


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 18, 2008)

Something strange happened, I tried removing the fuse, swapping it around & now it's working again.

Could my control pod be giving problems?


----------



## J-Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> LOL, what speakers do you have?


 http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00069ZEA6/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 18, 2008)

J-Man said:


> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00069ZEA6/?tag=tec053-21




LOL, my little brother has the same set, he's 13.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> LOL, my little brother has the same set, he's 13.


 I think I need some new speakers, preferably the same as yours. Yours is the silver and black 5.1?


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yip, you won't regret it... they rock!


----------



## Wingo101 (Aug 19, 2008)

I still have the power issue with my speakers?


----------

